# Need help changing brake lights in 83 733i



## Lisa D (Mar 18, 2008)

i've got the covers off and the wires are exposed, connected to the white plastic plugs that house the bulbs. Unfortunately I don't know or understand how to remove the plastic plugs without ruining the connections of wires. i don't want to break anything. how do i get those out of there??!!


----------



## Court M3 (Dec 26, 2005)

here you go, subforum dedicated to e23

http://forums.bimmerforums.com/forum/forumdisplay.php?f=47


----------

